
Db.addUser() appears in shell history, with cleartext passwords - MongoDB - tbassetto
https://jira.mongodb.org/browse/SERVER-3768
======
mrspeaker
This was reported on Sep 06 2011... a suggested fix in the ticket was "should
strip from history like .auth()".

Has it been fixed? What is the implications of having it in the console
history?

~~~
hjalle
I tested some stuff with MongoDB about a month ago and I did notice the shell-
history-thing with addUser at that time.

Edit: It is not fixed in 2.0.2 at least. (Tested now)

------
thspimpolds
MySQL has had this same problem forever. This isn't something "new". Its
stored in the local users .mysql_history

------
mathias_10gen
Thanks for bringing this to our attention. It has just been fixed in master.

